# Yikes! Dishwasher is attached to formica countertop, we're about to insall granite!!



## kaci (Feb 8, 2007)

We are having granite installed in three rooms, and this moring I realized that our dishwasher is bolted to the underside of our formica countertop. In other words, there isn't any structure above the dishwasher other than the counter top. 
Is this normal??? I'm wondering how they are going to install the granite over that open space, and how my dishwasher will stay in place. Do I need to scratch the idea of granite and get a upgraded formica?


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Feb 8, 2007)

Don't worry, they do this all the time. On a regular counter top the nose is made up of two thicknesses of counter top material then they glue build up strips under the top so the bottom of the counter top is level with the top of the cabinets so the doors and drawers can open freely. On Granite they basically so the same thing but they use wood build ups. If there is not going to be a wider nose than one  thickness of the granite they glue plywood shims where the dishwasher flanges are. I have also seen them drill and put inserts into the granite.


----------



## kaci (Feb 8, 2007)

Wow, you sure seem to know your granite.  They are charging $4500 in tear out old countertop and install granite.  Price A which is $61 dollars per foot in the store.  Does this sound like a good deal?  I figured it would be as HDepot
quoted about the same.  K


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Feb 8, 2007)

I have seen a lot of granite over the last 5 years so I try to keep my eyes open on how they install this stuff. Price sounds about right.


----------



## MawMaw Di (Mar 15, 2007)

kaci said:


> We are having granite installed in three rooms, and this moring I realized that our dishwasher is bolted to the underside of our formica countertop. In other words, there isn't any structure above the dishwasher other than the counter top.
> Is this normal??? I'm wondering how they are going to install the granite over that open space, and how my dishwasher will stay in place. Do I need to scratch the idea of granite and get a upgraded formica?



Hi, I'm a new member of this forum.  We're getting new granite kitchen counter top installed in 2 weeks.  We're nervous about installing it, too.  We've been remodeling our  20 yrs. old home since 2001 & have finally gotten to our kitchen.  First thing...is to do the granite counter top.  Our contractor was referred to us & we've seen his work...so, we feel comfortable that it will be installed well.  My question is...those of you that have it in your homes..was it well worth the cost?  We're also doing a "lower cabinet to upper cabinet" back splash, with a granite window sill.  Wear & tear...treating it?  Acid etching? I'm going with the color "absolute black:...I have white kitchen cabinets. & oak flooring.  It's a country kitchen.   I just hope the investment is worth it, ha!  Would appreciate replies to my questions.  Also, has anyone installed a downdraft electric stove with the convection oven (drop in Or slide in type stove)?  I'm looking at the GE Profile series & Jenn Air products.   Anyone have them in their kitchens?  Thanks...would appreciate your comments.


----------



## Big Red (Apr 10, 2007)

I just joined this forum and so that is why my reply is a little late and by now you have your granite.  Yes, granite was worth the cost to me.  Its look is far superior to man made countertops, especially if you have a huge expanse of counter.  It is heat resistant and the darker colors show no staining.  All you have to do is reseal it every couple years, and that only takes a few minutes.  You will love them.


----------

